# counter strike 1.6 keeps connecting to one server



## noti

hello, i have an issues connecting online with my cs 1.6, it keeps connecting to the exact same server everytime i open my cs game, the funny thing is it connects automatically the the same server everytime i click any of the option like find server or option i even can't exit the game properly unless i shut it off on the task manager...anybody got a solution? i would really appreciate the help, thanks...


----------



## LSGUK

Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried a reinstallation?


----------



## MiSo128

i've got the same problem, reinstallation doesn't help, even if i remove the game folder after uninstallation. if i press new game or find servers it will show me the logo "dreamserver.ro" and it will connect me to that server. please help me
(yes i know that i have a terrible english :/ )


----------



## bhaskarmhr

hi i m having same problem and i find the solution for it
1.uninstall the game
2.remove folder named valve in c drive 
3.now reinstall the game on another drive like d or e
4.enjoy its working ha ha ha


----------



## kero22

Hi,
I have faced the same problem before but later i solved it just follow these steps :


1-Uninstall your old counter strike 1.6
2-Install it again *BUT INSTALL IN A DIFFERENT DESTINATION*

Ex:First time i installed it in that Destination*C\Program Files\Counter Strike 1.6)* Second time i have to install it in a different destination to fix this problem

Ex for new destination:*(C:\Counter Strike 1.6)*

3-We are done just open the game and all is fine.

NOTE:You must have the game setup,You can install it on a different drive and Sorry for bad English

Thanks :thumb:


----------

